# Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello everyone,
Just bought the OBD11pro for this purpose.
I want to disable the park sensors from activating in slow traffic or traffic jams.

Someone suggested this code:
-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic
They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button
Unit 10
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
Disable bit 4

Is this correct?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

As per the first page of the Audi TT Byte and Bit - YES.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just bought the OBD11pro for this purpose.
> I want to disable the park sensors from activating in slow traffic or traffic jams.
> 
> ...


What year is your car? I have done this through the MMI on mine as it drives me mad in traffic when it activates all the time!

Rukka


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Pcbbc Thanks for the confirmation.

Rukka
Its MY15 2015 January. 
I asked before on this forum for this issue. It seems that already in 2016 they fixed this problem. By enabling you to disable this from your Car Assist menu settings.

Sadly mine did not come with this.
((((
Hence me having to do this HACK style.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Would an MMI software update give you the option in the Car Assist menu? I'm curious because I would also love the option and I'd like my dealer to upgrade the MMI for me.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ruudfood said:


> Would an MMI software update give you the option in the Car Assist menu? I'm curious because I would also love the option and I'd like my dealer to upgrade the MMI for me.


Ruu, you dont have this option too? (the sensor turn off thingy?)

Sadly no. The software update doesnt add anything new. It only polishes the MMI speed, fluidity and fixes some bugs.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > Would an MMI software update give you the option in the Car Assist menu? I'm curious because I would also love the option and I'd like my dealer to upgrade the MMI for me.
> ...


No, don't have the option. I also have a 2015 model.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ruudfood said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ruudfood said:
> ...


There you go. 2015 models were di$&ed by Audi. How this passed the usability testing is beyond me.

I bought an OBD and I will try to do this myself. Sadly OBD offers no instructions on how to code.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Pcbbc Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Rukka
> Its MY15 2015 January.
> ...


Ah, thank you. Now I understand. So this issue of the front sensors coming on in traffic; or when approaching stationary traffic in my case; is not a new issue?

Rukka


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukka said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Pcbbc Thanks for the confirmation.
> ...


No see. I have a problem where all of my sensors are being activated in traffic or when moving at low speeds. It activates when I need to squeeze between two cars in narow street (or entrance to my garage). My back, front and side (mostly side) sensors all are capable of activation when I dont need them. 

I just know that 2015 VC software didnt include this. The previous owner had the VC firmware updated last year. And it didnt fix the problem. (the option never appeared)


----------

